# Dandelion time.



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Rascal and Rhythm enjoying some dandelions 

NOM

















































































Reed sez he can pick his own and the chair is more fun hehe


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great pics! I wish I was home being amused by my bunnies in this lovely weather!  Not stuck revising lol!


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

They are bootfiful!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Super cute! ♥♥ but, er..... I don't think those are dandelions are they??  they dont grow like that??


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Tink82 said:


> Super cute! ♥♥ but, er..... I don't think those are dandelions are they??  they dont grow like that??


They look like the ones in my garden...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> Super cute! ♥♥ but, er..... I don't think those are dandelions are they??  they dont grow like that??


look like dandelions to me, i think its just the angle of the picture, and the fact they have been stripped of leaves

-bunny naps bunnies while bernie isnt looking-


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

Tink82 said:


> Super cute! ♥♥ but, er..... I don't think those are dandelions are they??  they dont grow like that??


Yes I am sure they are dandelions 

Thanks for the lovely comments guys, those pics were too cute, so I had to share


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

dandelions only ever have one flower per stem


----------



## rubyandi (Jun 9, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Yes I am sure they are dandelions
> 
> Thanks for the lovely comments guys, those pics were too cute, so I had to share


is there any chance you could post a pic of the plant in situ?
that is definately not dandelion - it could be hawk's beard or hawkbit looking at it from that angle?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rubyandi said:


> is there any chance you could post a pic of the plant in situ?
> that is definately not dandelion - it could be hawk's beard or hawkbit looking at it from that angle?


Agreed.

If it is hawkbit, it's safe to feed.

The leaves and flowers do look very similar to dandelions, so easy mistake to make.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

rubyandi said:


> is there any chance you could post a pic of the plant in situ?
> that is definately not dandelion - it could be hawk's beard or hawkbit looking at it from that angle?


Err not really cos it is ripped up now


----------

